# How do I get this EZ(lol)BOOK to work



## dmmackay (Apr 11, 2012)

I traded some golf clubs for this EZBOOK PC (7"netbook). (No Owner's Manual Included)

When I turn it on, I see the message "loading device drivers", then the screen EZBOOK PC. 
And that's all Folks!

I tried hitting the reset button on the bottom, but nothing different.

So, I'm thinking it has to have something loaded on it. But What do I put on it, and Where do I find it, and How do I install it. I know how to burn an ISO and Install Win7 and XP, but that's not the case here. I believe it has to something very specific, and cannot be fixed if I mess up.

On the back it has some stickers:
(Foil) EZBOOK PC-7" netbook Model : EZ 72A
(Grey) Windows Embedded CE 6.0 Pro / 00039-460-141-302 / X13-12055
(Pink) 002302
(White) JH08041472A000302 (with a bar code) Perhaps Model No.

It doesn't have a CD/DVD unit. It does have an SD CARD Slot/ 2 USB ports/ USB Disk Slot (not sure what that's used for) 2 keyboard/mouse ports.

some of the tech. specs. are here:
https://fpdirect-40.fpdirect.com/ezbookpc/order.php

I believe this is it on youtube:




and here: 
http://pasay.olx.com.ph/ezbook-pc-netbook-original-from-usa-iid-241416518

If the information I gathered so far is correct, it has a ARM Processor.
Someone suggested putting Ubuntu on it.

I need some help, and expertise.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You should have kept the golf clubs. You can't install Windows XP or Windows 7 on this. It's a Windows CE device. I doubt you can even install Linux on it. The OS should be part of the firmware, so if it doesn't boot, I doubt there's anything you can do. It's closer to a cell phone than a personal computer. There may be some type of "reset" function, but you can search for a manual as well as I can. Even if you get it to boot, what did you expect to do with it?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree, a windows CE device is a phone basically, except with out the cell service which makes it a phone.


----------



## dmmackay (Apr 11, 2012)

I traded the clubs for some cash and the EZBOOK. Having neck and shoulder nerve problems and Bi-Lateral Carpal Tunnel; most likely I wasn't going to do too much golfing, and I haven't done any in the past 10 years.

Although I didn't know at the time that I couldn't put Win XP or 7, I'm still not very dissappointed about that. If I can put something very basic just for internet and email, I would be quite pleased with that. On another forum, a person thought that I could put android on it; but wasn't able to help any further. If so, fine with me. But I do have to know if I can find something compatable, especially with the arm processor.

It's all quite new to me; perhaps, most of it forgotten about for others.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A computer is more than the processor. It was designed to run Windows CE, and that's it. You can search around for some type of hacking or modding community, but I don't think those devices have much flexibility or a community dedicated to their repurposing. They were basically designed to be industrial thin clients. There's usually not much of an after-market for things like that.


----------

